# Xorg amd64



## andres_sword (Nov 17, 2010)

hi all.
do someone know how can i instar the Xorg in Freebsd amd64 ???


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2010)

Try The Handbook, pal -> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## vermaden (Nov 17, 2010)

andres_sword said:
			
		

> hi all.
> do someone know how can i instar the Xorg in Freebsd amd64 ???



The same way You do it on i386.


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 17, 2010)

Happens to be the server I am running. Too build simply negotiate to the /usr/ports/x11/xorg directory and enter...

[CMD=""]make install clean[/CMD]

Don't forget too use *portsnap *to update your ports beforehand. And don't freak out if when you run Xorg after configuration you get nothing but a black screen. Just as long as you pass the "-retro" test you're on the right path and you can then choose what desktop environment you require.

As DutchDaemon says, "try the handbook, pal". Here's a linkto the desktop environment docs. I went with gnome2 personally but it must have taken about 10 hours to install.

Happy FreeBSDing,
Jonathan.


----------

